# Update! Need more advice on next step potty training



## CrazyMax (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all. I wanted to give an update as well as ask a few more questions in regards to: now what should I do?

Update: Max is now potty pad trained. It has been a long two months (he is 4 months and 7 days old) but he now cosistantly potties and poos on his potty pad(in his ex pen next to his crate). Since my first post I have since crate trained him (which he loves) and have him trained in his ex pen. Although he still spends a lot of time in the ex pen there have only been a few accidents over the last month or so. Pretty much he will spend his time in there unless he fully empties outside. He also consistently goes potty out side on command! still working on pooping (seems like he does not understand)

Questions:
1.) Although he is now potty pad trained he still won't give me any signals to go outside. He is so Consistent with the potty pad that I am now wondering how to ween him of the pad and begin trusting him a little? I would like to enjoy him more but don't want him letting loose where he shouldn't.

2.) At night max still poops and pees a lot (@2 poops and 3 pees). I make sure he has his last drink and food no later than 7pm and I still take him out every 30 minutes until 9pm. Is this normal. Should he be able to hold it and sleep through the night?

3.) Even though he is potty trained he still needs to go out every 30 minutes or so or he will pee on his potty pad. Why does he pee sooooo much?

4.) Last question I promise! Why does he always want to pee on a fresh potty pad. Always does within minutes.

Other than that I think we have made progress but still have a ways to go. Any and all input is gladly welcome. Also, just to make things clear I believe Max was a puppy mill puppy. I understand what a lot of you think about that but I have come to the conclusion that I saved him. He doesnt know that so why be megative about it. Sorry had to put that out there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*me!*

it sounds to me like you are doing a GREAT job establishing good habits. He is still very young. YYou will find that, eventually, he will start to prefer going outside. You are dong all the right things. It just takes time!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds like everything is on track. I noticed with Leo at 7 months or so there seemed to be a good step forward in a lengthening of the time between pee trips outside. He never used an indoor option. He spent a lot of time in his expen only being out when he was empty and could be closely watched. Slowly over the last few months Leo spends more and more time out of his expen, has begun coming to me to let me know when he needs to go back out and has freedom to run around the house without our worrying that he might have an accident. He is now 10 months old. The close supervision and confinement when we couldn't watch him closely, meant that Leo only ever had 2 pee accidents in the house and no poop accidents. He has had no accidents at my office though I still don't give him much freedom there - too many staples, paper clips, loose paper atound to trust him. The process of establishing good potty habits takes time but is time well spent if it means you have an adult dog that takes care of potty business in acceptable, to you, places only!


----------



## CrazyMax (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I just made another post.


----------

